# Shed Pal



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I just saw a commercial on tv for the Shed Pal and they used a GSD. I was shocked to see that.
But I am a sucker for this stuff. More of a "I gotta know if this works" kinda thing.
I just may order one to see if it works.

https://www.shedpal.com/?uid=02278E6201A88BD61284DB3FCAE7267C


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Mmmmmmhmmmm let us know. I still go back to my undercoat rake and shedding blade. I am looking at the size of that hair trap and going - well that is a coupla swipes of a comb worth..........


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

It would probably work about as well as a Zoom Groom, but I don't know how well the vacuum would work. Something tells me that it wouldn't be powerful enough, and would clog up constantly. I think you'd get better results by going outside and using a Zoom Groom.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i use an under coat comb and a pin brush.
i brush in all directions with the undercoat
comb. i brush his head, legs and underneath
him with the pin brush. i brush him 3 to 4 times a week.
in the winter 2 or 3 times works.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Are you kidding!? HAHAHA! Sorry, but I couldn't help laughing out loud when I saw that. Did you see how much hair was in the container when it was full? We all know how much hair REALLY comes out of a shedding GSD. That thing picked up about 2% of it. What a waste of money.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

As a funny aside, when my GSD first blew her coat I rushed her to the vet thinking she had a medical issue! Never had a dog with an undercoat before... and I could literally pull clumps out. Don't think this would be strong enough/big enough... hahaha.


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

When I saw it I thought, you would have to empty it every 5 seconds considering the huge pile of hair you get when you groom a gsd. So it would take you longer


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey GSDGunner- I happened to notice that this device is sold in Walgreens, if you're interested still...


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

wildo said:


> Hey GSDGunner- I happened to notice that this device is sold in Walgreens, if you're interested still...


No Walgreens close by, but CVS has "as seen on tv" products. I'll take a look there.


----------



## JulieBays (Jun 26, 2011)

LMAO!! My 17 year old son bought me one for Christmas. It tears up their coat and the hair flies out of this space in the back the unit. It's a waste of money....  My son was sooo disappointed!!!:laugh:


----------

